# Status of DSCP



## joseche (Mar 5, 2013)

What is the status of implementation of DSCP in ipfw?

I found this patch from 2006 and it amazes me that 6 years have passed and it is not part of ipfw yet.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=102471


----------

